# Weber Mass 200 review



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

I bought it for my YBA-1a MKII; lower the volume while keeping the tone was what was advertised with the Mass 200 and... it does what it's supposed to.
If you are clever, you already know that the tone does not only comes from the amp itself, but also from the air being pushed by the speaker. Which means that if less air is being pushed, the tone is going to change... obviously. And there is also basic human ear physics (I hate physics) blah blah blah.

OK! NOW! THE VERDICT!

My signer has less tinnitus, sound mans complains much less and I can finally hear my drummer!

Honestly, I've read a lot of bad reviews about attenuators, most of them done by people who wanted to play their full stack MArshall at bedroom levels and wanted them to sound as satisfying as if it was blasted at full volume... simply dumb! 

Attenuators are like alcohol : they are amazing at certain dosages, but when you cross the line, they become awful. 

So there you go my friends! Save your marriage and your ears!

AND if you want to play in an apartment, get yourself a 1 watt amp. 

Truly yours : ME

http://instagram.com/p/yfTaaquE09/?modal=true


----------

